# Re-Seasoning Humidor



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Living here in Northern Indiana brings about the cold, dry winters and my humidors become a challenge. I have to watch the humidity daily to make sure it doesn't get too low. In the winter, I am satisfied with 61-63% RH in my boxes and happy with 64%. This winter, my 200ct glass top humidor is not cooperating. I have the 65% beads in top and bottom and have over-moistened the beads but am still running at 59% RH. So, I decided to transfer all the cigars from that humidor and go through the seasoning process again. It's around 4 years old and could probably use it. Here's my seasoning process:

1. Wipe the entire inside and tray of the humidor with distilled water. 

2. Fill a coffee cup up half way with distilled water and bring to a boil in the microwave.

3. Place the cup of hot distilled water into the humidor and close.

4. Take out the water after 24 hours and let humidor rest for another 24 hours so RH can stabilize. 

5. If RH is below 70%, put the cigars and beads back in humidor. If above 70% RH, let it rest until it goes below.


I'll let you all know how it works out.

MCS


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Why do you boil the distilled water?


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

MikeyC said:


> Why do you boil the distilled water?


Helps absorption through steam. :2


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Good morning! I'm a newbee, but I've recently found that all my cigars that are in each of 2 humidors, approximately 1-2 years of age, are developing a chemical taste. I have analog hygrometers that read 70-75% humidity. I'm trying the Boveda humidor seasoning packets and 69% RH packets. Do you think this will alleviate the problem and recondition my sticks? Thanks!



Major Captain Silly said:


> Living here in Northern Indiana brings about the cold, dry winters and my humidors become a challenge. I have to watch the humidity daily to make sure it doesn't get too low. In the winter, I am satisfied with 61-63% RH in my boxes and happy with 64%. This winter, my 200ct glass top humidor is not cooperating. I have the 65% beads in top and bottom and have over-moistened the beads but am still running at 59% RH. So, I decided to transfer all the cigars from that humidor and go through the seasoning process again. It's around 4 years old and could probably use it. Here's my seasoning process:
> 
> 1. Wipe the entire inside and tray of the humidor with distilled water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

longknocker said:


> Good morning! I'm a newbee, but I've recently found that all my cigars that are in each of 2 humidors, approximately 1-2 years of age, are developing a chemical taste. I have analog hygrometers that read 70-75% humidity. I'm trying the Boveda humidor seasoning packets and 69% RH packets. Do you think this will alleviate the problem and recondition my sticks? Thanks!


You're going to want to get some digital hygrometers as those analog ones aren't very accurate. You don't want to season with the cigars in the humidor as the RH goes up way over 70%. I've heard arguments that the Boveda packs absorb excess moisture as well as provide moisture but do not know that for a fact. The chemical taste can be from over-humidified cigars as well as under-humidified cigars.

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

AriesOpusX said:


> Helps absorption through steam. :2


Yep!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I hope the re-seasoning works, but I think its the normal dry winter heat that you are battling.

I go to my B&M and get a bunch of those water pillows, 2 or 3 per humidor to help the beads keep up the fight.
It also helps to increase the humidity in the whole house. A humidifier for the house seemed to help the humidors stay a point or two above last year with out the humidifier.

I like you....:tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> I hope the re-seasoning works, but I think its the normal dry winter heat that you are battling.
> 
> I go to my B&M and get a bunch of those water pillows, 2 or 3 per humidor to help the beads keep up the fight.
> It also helps to increase the humidity in the whole house. A humidifier for the house seemed to help the humidors stay a point or two above last year with out the humidifier.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, everyone! Merry Christmas and a prosperous, healthy New Year to all!

Longknocker


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Will the chemical taste in the cigars go away after the RH is stabilized, or do I need to toss all my sticks? Thanks!
Longknocker


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

longknocker said:


> Will the chemical taste in the cigars go away after the RH is stabilized, or do I need to toss all my sticks? Thanks!
> Longknocker


I'm not going to hijack Scott's thread but that depends where the "chemical" smell is coming from....


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I'm not going to hijack Scott's thread but that depends where the "chemical" smell is coming from....


A buddy of mine was spraying his distilled water from one of his wifes empty perfume bottles. :r

"These taste kind of funny brother.."

Needless to say I had to help him re-stock his humi...and gave him a new spray bottle.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

AriesOpusX said:


> A buddy of mine was spraying his distilled water from one of his wifes empty perfume bottles. :r


I think we just stumbled on the secret of Acid cigars....:hn


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Living here in Northern Indiana brings about the cold, dry winters and my humidors become a challenge. I have to watch the humidity daily to make sure it doesn't get too low. In the winter, I am satisfied with 61-63% RH in my boxes and happy with 64%. This winter, my 200ct glass top humidor is not cooperating. I have the 65% beads in top and bottom and have over-moistened the beads but am still running at 59% RH. So, I decided to transfer all the cigars from that humidor and go through the seasoning process again. It's around 4 years old and could probably use it. Here's my seasoning process:
> 
> 1. Wipe the entire inside and tray of the humidor with distilled water.
> 
> ...


switch to a cooler in the winter months...jmo


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Hope that works our for you!


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

beamish said:


> switch to a cooler in the winter months...jmo


What is the advantage of a cooler and do you use beads or what to provide humidity? Please elaborate. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

It might be a bad idea, but im resurrecting this Dead thread. Did this work?


----------

